# June Caption Comp



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

he must be quackers...


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

DUCK OFF!!!!!!


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

What the duck?!?!


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Rubber ducky,you're the one.You make paddling so much fun.Rubber ducky,I'm awfully fond of you.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Screenshot from the 2011 remake of Hitchcocks "The Birds"


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Anatidaephobia at its worst. They will always be watching you.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

There's no point crying fowl...


----------



## pufferfish (Dec 6, 2010)

What the duck ,must be quacker night,( or day)


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Rightio. Enough is enough. Who's been quacking jokes?


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

The new quack rapid response team


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

"Rubber duckies are the stable diet for the male yakker; his yellow attire and quick attack skills prove no match for this surpised flock."

David Attenborough


----------



## IceManDude (Nov 21, 2006)

Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck, GOOSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

"Do you mind Ernie! I think I missed a gate". (Bert)


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

"No one said I would be facing the yellow peril!"

or

"I said I wanted to catch yellas, as in yellowbelly you idiot!"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I must remember not to eat too many ducklings before I do scary stuff.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Bugger, I must have a tear in my jacket.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

IceManDude said:


> Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck, GOOSE!!!!!!!!!


Crikey, I likey!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Killer ducklings have claimed another victim on the same stretch of the snowy river.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Using ducklings for floatation has been banned after the compromised hull of a kayak poured thousands of ducklings into a pristine river system.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

While we are all in the mood....

A duck walks into a pub and orders a pint of lager and a ham sandwich. The landlord looks at him and says, "But you're a duck!" 
"Your eyes work", replies the duck, wryly.

"And you talk!" exclaims the landlord.

"And your ears", says the duck, 
"Now can I have my beer and my sandwich please?".

"Certainly", says the landlord, "sorry about that... it's just we don't get many ducks in this pub. What are you doing round this way?".

"I'm working on the building site across the road", explains the duck.

The landlord watches, astounded, as the duck drinks his beer, eats his sandwich and leaves.

The duck visits regularly for 2 weeks. Then one day the circus comes to town.

The owner of the circus comes into the pub and the landlord says to him, 
"You're with the circus aren't you?, I know this duck that would be just brilliant in your circus - he talks, drinks beer and everything!".

"Sounds marvellous", says the owner, "get him to give me a call".

So the next day when the duck comes into the pub the landlord says, 
"Hey Mr. Duck, I reckon I can line you up with a top job, paying really good money!".

"Yeah?", says the duck, "Sounds great, where is it?".

"At the circus", says the landlord.

"The circus?", the duck enquires, a bit bemused.

"That's right", replies the landlord.

"What, the place with the big tent?. Big canvas roof, hole in the middle, loads of animals?", asks the duck.

"That's right!", says the landlord.

The duck looks confused. "Why would they want a plasterer"


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Get him, he recycled our relatives into a yak


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok so my caption takes place in the form of a youtube clip...but whatever :lol: 





ok dont know how to imbed youtube.... [mod edit: Fixed]
BUT

OH!
Rubber Ducky
Your the one
You make kayak time
Lots of fun!
Rubber Ducky
I'm awfully fond of you! (bobobodeo)

Rubber Ducky
Joy of joy
When i squeeze you you make noise
Rubber Ducky
You're my very best friend its true

Every Day
When I make my way to the rapidsy
I find a little fella who's
Cute and yella
And chubby
Rubba dub dubby!

Rubber Ducky
Your so fine
And im lucky that your mine
Rubber ducky im awfully fond of you

ooh....
Every Day
When I make my way to the rapidsy
I find a little fella whos
Cute and yella
And chubby
Rubba dub dubby!

Rubber ducky your so fine
And im lucky that your mine
Rubber ducky im awfully fond of
Rubber ducky im awfully foooond
Of you!


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

hey joker just "Duck Off" will you its our pond! :twisted:


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

I was going to say that!


----------



## jrod (Dec 4, 2008)

If only I had of duck dived under this rapid!


----------



## Rattler (May 22, 2011)

With a rubber duck, one's never alone


----------



## Rattler (May 22, 2011)

Happy as a duck in water!


----------



## Rattler (May 22, 2011)

DUCK!!!


----------



## Rattler (May 22, 2011)

like a sitting duck!


----------



## BENNYV (Jul 4, 2009)

And now its time for everyones favourite game ....... PLUCK .......... A........... KAYAKER??????


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Red Bull CEO, welcomes their latest kayak team member with their slogan, "Remember, It gives you wings" as he adds in a low tone "Duck Wings".


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Lets see if he is still smiling, once we all take a dump in that funny looking bath tub!!!


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

Glenn McGrath never realised the ducks would continue to haunt him off the pitch :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I've had butterflies before but this is bloody ridiculous.


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bath time has never been so much fun since Johnny got his new kayak


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

The perils of a bread berley trail!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

The ducks version of "Where's Wally?"


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

In David Attenborough's voice " The predator emerges in a sea of spary with teeth bared for the attack while around him small innocent plastic duckings swim for their lives. It really is survival of the fittest."


----------



## Reedie (Mar 24, 2011)

Geez, the duck weed is thick this year.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I am not your father, it was just an expression.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I had to find a way to stand out from the crowd!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Yer, get down.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

trrying to line up all my ducks in a row is hard


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Well I'd be ducked !!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

When Fred was gettting excited about a golden shower, his deviate little mind slightly missed the point...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

After he escaped the clutches of the witch, Hansel never did get over leaving trails of bread behind him. It seems it finally caught up with him.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

I had a stack when I was besieged by a quack attack in the yak!


----------



## rocket75 (Apr 1, 2011)

Soft plastics latest craze "Gulp! Duckling" rapid-ly taking over the market. :lol:


----------



## ivangr8 (May 17, 2011)

It's all a part of the fisheries latest QUACKDOWN !


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

"Just my luck to get a Genie with a hearing problem! All I asked for was a million Bucks!"


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Not Always What Its "Quacked' Up to Be!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Chick Magnet.
Yellow kayaks sure do attract the chicks.


----------



## Rattler (May 22, 2011)

Hanns Christin Anderson the ugly ducklin


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 27, 2009)

hiring the kayak course for a mates bucks party - $1000
2oz weed - $150
5 cases of beer - $250
realising your stupid stoned mate thought it was a Ducks party after the first rapid- priceless!


----------



## gaellun (Jun 20, 2011)

With those shades it has to be the "Blues Ducks"


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Burt's first try at white water kayaking, ended in tradedgy after Ernie's rubbers duckies decided enough is enough....


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Duck day afternoon.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

QUyACKING


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Despite the switch from cricket to Kayaking, Ricky still had difficulty avoiding ducks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

01100100 01110101 01100011 01101011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101001 00100000 01101101 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110001 01110101 01100001 01100011 01101011 01100101 01110010 01110011 00100001


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hitting your head in a kayak can create some interesting effects.


----------



## MrQ (Jan 22, 2009)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Kayakerduckys,
Teenage Mutant Ninja Kayakerduckys,
Teenage Mutant Ninja Kayakerduckys,
Heroes in a Plastic Shell
Kayak power.


----------



## LittleSalami (Feb 13, 2011)

Swim for your lives, he's had baked beans again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Who let the ducks out, Who? Who? Who? Who?

(to the tune of who let the dogs out)


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Timothy Leary doing whitewater


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Rubber ducky, you're the one. You make yakking so much fun!
Joel


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

"Kayaks outside the flagged area thanks, Mate".


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

and on the 7th day god said, let there be ducks


----------



## oldmate (May 19, 2011)

People told me that owning a boat would mean drowning in bills.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Faberge' have advised men not to wear Impulse body mist near the water after a kayaker choked to death on a duckling.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Do we have a winner?
Joel


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

eric said:


> Lot of entries this month, lot of very good entries.
> 
> I'm going to have to sit myself down with the donuts and coffee, list of captions, and recite them to the local Ern Malley Appreciation Society and see what gets their juices running.
> 
> Be back tomorrow with a winner, unless the Beat hopheads that use the room next door get me first.


Theyve got him.Does any one want him back :lol:


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

So do we have a winner yet??????????????????????????????


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

So i'm told... However i'm not sure which part of my terrible wit tickled eric's senses.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

patwah said:


> nezevic im pretty sure took this on out?


Which of nezevic's many entries? Cmon eric its almost August.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Eric got banned.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

It's all fun till it's fatal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Perhaps Andybear's KGW got him...


----------

